# 175g DSA build



## Jack L (Mar 14, 2015)

is it drilled with overflow?
i'm working on setting up a 140 DSA


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

oh yeah...i knew i wanted to do a sump so it's got 3 drains and 2 returns which is standard for this tank. it's hard to see in the pic the the overflow box is there against the wall.


----------



## ROYWS3 (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm gonna be watchin' this.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

interested to see where this tank goes! such potential


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

andrewss said:


> interested to see where this tank goes! such potential


I'm hoping it goes in the right direction! :icon_redf


----------



## Jack L (Mar 14, 2015)

jimbo662 said:


> oh yeah...i knew i wanted to do a sump so it's got 3 drains and 2 returns which is standard for this tank. it's hard to see in the pic the the overflow box is there against the wall.



do you know how much flow you are going for? 
i am thinking for a planted tank i won't need a lot...searching threads and will be watching your build.


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

I've got a mag 18 which is 1800gph from my old reef tank. I'm going to see how that works and whether I need something smaller or larger. I've got two MP40's from the old tank too that I'll use on a low speed to circulate water from one end to the other. 

This is my tentative sump plan for a 40b.


----------



## Jack L (Mar 14, 2015)

jimbo662 said:


> oh yeah...i knew i wanted to do a sump so it's got 3 drains and 2 returns which is standard for this tank. it's hard to see in the pic the the overflow box is there against the wall.



do you know how much flow you are going for? 
i am thinking for a planted tank i won't need a lot...searching threads and will be watching your build.


----------



## Jack L (Mar 14, 2015)

i have a mag 12, it seems loud. it is split to two supplies with a Y. contemplating buying two smaller pumps and running them direct to the supplies and undoing the Y plumbing.

its going to be planted, so i don't know that i need a ton of water flow anyway.

Bump: u r using a 40 breeder for your sump?
the setup i got came with a an acylic sump with 3 chambers already designed its about 35 gallons i think.

Bump: mp40s, just looked them up.

they are cool techy wise, but i do not want to see any tech in the tank this time.
just plants and fish

Bump:


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

I think I'll probably go with the 40b since it's a little wider and I've got the room in the stand. The way the tank is set up they won't be very visible. The end of the tank has black vinyl backing and a black over flow so they blend in pretty well. I'm going to test them because I'm concerned that with just the return pump I won't get any flow at all at the other end. I had most of the stuff left from the reef tank so I thought why not put the stuff to use.

I'll be doing a Y on my return also. That's how i had it on the reef tank which was actually the same 175g with the over flow centered on the back.


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

I love the stand and canopy. Do you have any shots of the inside of the cabinet? I'm thinking of redoing my 125g stand & canopy and I like how they did your canopy.


----------



## Jack L (Mar 14, 2015)

yeah, that actually does blend nicely being all black.

makes sense to use what you have. this tank came with mag 12, so would make sense to use it as well, it is just noisy.

what did you do to quiet down the mag 18? this mag 12 i have drones.


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

exv152 said:


> I love the stand and canopy. Do you have any shots of the inside of the cabinet? I'm thinking of redoing my 125g stand & canopy and I like how they did your canopy.


hard to get a good pic because it's so dark inside. Yeah, I really like the canopy. I expected two doors on the sides...this gives you so much more access into the tank.

Bump:


Jack L said:


> yeah, that actually does blend nicely being all black.
> 
> makes sense to use what you have. this tank came with mag 12, so would make sense to use it as well, it is just noisy.
> 
> what did you do to quiet down the mag 18? this mag 12 i have drones.


I just used the foam pad that came with the pump. You can still hear a hum but it just blends in with background noise.


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

Really nice stand. How are you going to be organizing the wiring/controller/electronics etc if you're accessing the tank from two sides? Curious.


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

The small cabinet sitting between the two tanks houses the controller, all the cords will run out the end of the hood / stand and down to the cabinet.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

I always love seeing build journals from reefers-turned-plant heads. Your hardware set ups are awesome! That shot of the gadget controllers gave me a nerdgasm. :thumbsup: I've got something similar in the works to keep under the tank nice and tidy. Looking forward to this build!


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

Phil Edwards said:


> I always love seeing build journals from reefers-turned-plant heads. Your hardware set ups are awesome! That shot of the gadget controllers gave me a nerdgasm. :thumbsup: I've got something similar in the works to keep under the tank nice and tidy. Looking forward to this build!


I'm actually a plant head turned reefer who is falling off the band wagon...missed my planted tank too much. When I found my new / current apartment and decided on the first floor i decided it was time to do another tank.


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

I ended up stopping at Petco and picking up the 40b. I'd considered building a sump with acrylic but that stuff is EXPENSIVE! Much cheaper with the 40b and a couple of glass baffles.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

Sounds like a fun project.  I decided that discretion was the better part of valor and went ahead and bought a nice sump for my upcoming project. Have you decided to make any changes to the design on the front page?


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm staying with that design.


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

Over the weekend I picked up 3 nice pieces of driftwood and some rocks and picked up the glass today for the sump. After that I just need the PFS and plumbing! Rocks are still in the garage in need of cleaning.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

Sweet! That's one of the things I like about big tanks, using big wood….and a boatload if tiny fish.


----------



## Twistofer (Mar 22, 2015)

Phil Edwards said:


> I always love seeing build journals from reefers-turned-plant heads. Your hardware set ups are awesome! That shot of the gadget controllers gave me a nerdgasm. :thumbsup: I've got something similar in the works to keep under the tank nice and tidy. Looking forward to this build!


 
+1 Ditto


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

Luckily we've got 5 great LFS's around here so I can find just about anything I need...I'm sure I'll be looking for a few more pieces of wood and maybe some more rock.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

Could You post pics of the overflow box and where it is drilled? I'm looking into setting up a 180 gallon discus tank and it seems like a sump is the only way to go. I'm having trouble understanding it all. I assume the overflow compensates for the return pump out flowing the drain rate? I'm sure it's a simple idea, but I can't seem to wrap my head around it


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

Here's a pic of my last reef tank that had an external overflow so it's easy to see. Left pipe is the emergency drain (no valve so it would be a full flow), center is the return pipe, right is the main drain with a gate valve. You just adjust the valve so flow in the drain matches the flow of the return pump. The 175 has 3 drains and two returns so I'll have a valve on two of the drains. I'm not sure if I can lift the hood off by myself to take a pick inside the overflow.

Bump: In your area are tons of reef people. Try to find a local club or check Reef2Reef, I've never seen anyone not want to help out someone that's wanting to learn this stuff.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

That is fantastic. I really appreciate it. I'm going to be watching this intently. What are you planning on stocking?


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

Plan right now is for several angels, couple of different types of tetras, GBRs and who know what else!


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

jimbo662 said:


> Plan right now is for several angels, couple of different types of tetras, GBRs and who know what else!


I'm back and forth between Discus and tetras or Angels with Apistos and loaches... specifically Dantum veil fin ghosts... check them out if you haven't chosen all the varieties you want. I was undecided until I saw them.


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

When I originally began thinking about this build I'd thought about discus but decided I didn't want to have to deal with the multiple water changes every week. I googled but didn't see anything for Dantum. I've been looking at some gorgeous fish on AngelsPlus

http://www.angelsplus.com/StoreFish.htm


----------



## Coralbandit (Feb 25, 2013)

Looking for Dantums?
http://discususa.com/Dantum-Albino
I got my pair from my LFSD bred by a local breeder as "albino blue".
Same store takes my GBR so I knew they were good stuff!


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

OMG...those are amazing!


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

The siliconing has begun! I found that my potato peeler had the perfect rounded / pointed tip to smooth the seams.

Lights are ready and will probably pick them up on Tues.


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

Lights are unpacked, hooked to the apex and programmed!!!

Also picked up 6 bags of pool filter sand which will be going in in the next couple of days. Had the outlet turned on but the intensity at 0%. It's advised to turn the outlet off to turn the lights off completely.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

jimbo662 said:


> OMG...those are amazing!


The Dantums are stunning. One by itself is gorgeous. I can't even begin to think of what 6-7 in a group would look like. They really look that amazing and then some in person... I got my guy from them and he was incredibly healthy and I really loved him. Not what you would expect from such a highly bred strain... there are so many beautiful Angels though


----------



## yobofofas (Jul 14, 2013)

Great journal so far. I'll be watching as I'm redoing my sump which is currently Filter media, bio-balls-ceramic, planted area, pump. Thinking about sealing it to keep CO2 levels maintained.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2013)

Oh wow...I've been staring at the price sheet at Aquatek and drooling over this exact tank for months now. I will be ogling your every move here!

Sooooo...wanna host the next ATX-PAK meeting? 

Cheers,

Cara


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

yobofofas said:


> Great journal so far. I'll be watching as I'm redoing my sump which is currently Filter media, bio-balls-ceramic, planted area, pump. Thinking about sealing it to keep CO2 levels maintained.


Thanks, I think I'm actually going to just have one baffle that the water flows over other than the main drain section to reduce as much off gassing as possible. Hope to have the sump finished by Friday evening so I can start the plumbing this weekend.

Bump:


[email protected] said:


> Oh wow...I've been staring at the price sheet at Aquatek and drooling over this exact tank for months now. I will be ogling your every move here!
> 
> Sooooo...wanna host the next ATX-PAK meeting?
> 
> ...


I'm loving the dimensions of this tank. When I switched to saltwater I bought this same tank (overflow back center)...so much real estate for "stuff". :hihi:

We can try and see how many people we can get in my apartment. :wink:

Here's what I did with the first tank...until I sold my house.


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

A little more progress...lights hung!


----------



## Coralbandit (Feb 25, 2013)

Nice!
I'm digging this build.
Will you be able to adjust the height of light if needed,or is the dimming of the light make that moot?
I REALLY like your sump design.


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks.

No adjustment with this set up. I'll be able to dim with my apex.


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm subscribed, curious to see how your 2x 60" BML dutch xb LEDs work out. I'm planning a rebuild of my 125g and it stands 22'' high x 72" long, and I just attended a presentation from the BML co-founder last weekend and he was adamant his LEDs can grow plants even in deeper tanks, and that I would only need one xb.


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

A little more progress...The next to the last piece of glass is in the sump...last piece going in tomorrow. Put four 50lb bags of PFS in and am loving the look of it. I've got about a 2" depth and have two more bags in the garage.

I threw in two of the three pieces of driftwood (3rd pc is too big to get in with the canopy on...and it's too heavy to lift by myself...) and threw in the rock I picked up a couple of weeks ago. I may end up circling it around the piece of wood so I can put some ground cover around it and make it more of an individual island. I'll probably go back to the LFS and pick up more of the same to keep the look consistent. I've got a bunch left from my last FW tank but it's really a mix and match of different looks.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

very cool! I cant wait to see this thing finished


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

Sump is finished. Picked up all my plumbing pieces yesterday. Should get that done this weekend!!!


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

one more...


----------



## Coralbandit (Feb 25, 2013)

Nice!!!!:bounce:


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

I got the lights installed, sort of, and programmed. You can vaguely see the wiring at the top of the pic that wraps around the inside to each door. No matter which door you open the lights turn on. The ac adapter I bought will only handle two of the ecoxotic strips. I've got to get a strip of wood to attach to the cross braces and will attach the lights to it and get some small staples to attach the wiring to the stand.


----------



## lee739 (Oct 12, 2014)

This thread is great.... I'm planning a 100g tank later this year, with a wet/dry sump. Watching closely....


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

...and the plumbing has begun!


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

WOOHOO...plumbing is done! Now to decide when to test it...


----------



## Coralbandit (Feb 25, 2013)

Very neat and clean!
No ball/gate valves to even out returns to each side?


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

Coralbandit said:


> Very neat and clean!
> No ball/gate valves to even out returns to each side?


Thanks.

Hmmm...I hadn't thought about that. I guess I'll see how it works as is and if need be I can splice one in later on.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

good progress!


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

What was your thought process behind the 40B as a sump? Also, nice hood! I really do like how it opens up.


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

Freemananana said:


> What was your thought process behind the 40B as a sump? Also, nice hood! I really do like how it opens up.


It fit perfectly in the stand and I bought it at Petco's $/gal sale. There's about 2" on either side. And it was wide enough for the U shaped design (I hope...won't know for sure until I fill it and start up the pump).

Yes, I'm very happy with the hood. I had no pictures before I bought it and expected it to have two panel doors on either side that lifted up. This design gives you almost complete access in the tank.


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

I went back and cleaned out the LFS of all this type of rock they had. Quick bath then into the tank. This batch was 34lbs. Planning to start filling on Thurs to check the plumbing for leaks.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

Beautiful plumbing Jim! Clean and elegant plumbing is as beautiful in its own right as a well 'scaped tank. Great choice in using the gate valves. +10 What did you make the pipe brace out of, it looks glossy.


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

Phil Edwards said:


> Beautiful plumbing Jim! Clean and elegant plumbing is as beautiful in its own right as a well 'scaped tank. Great choice in using the gate valves. +10 What did you make the pipe brace out of, it looks glossy.


Thanks! 

The pipe brace?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

Now that I take a second look, it's the reflection of the pipes on the bottom of the glass. I've seen a number of reefers use 2x4s and a hole saw to make a brace for their pipes that attaches to the stand. Thought you did the same thing.


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

Ah, I see what you mean now. I guess that would be a good idea to avoid cracking the glass.


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

Time to clean / sink the wood! I ordered a python with a 50ft hose which will arrive today. Not sure if I'll start filling today or wait till tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

Well, here's the first pass at the aquascaping. All critiquing and suggestions welcome. Planning to fill the spaces between rocks and wood with plants and keep the perimeter bare.


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

Last night I filled the tank!!! Plumbing was perfect, no leaks anywhere and the sump is working as planned!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qu_mlsGhAhY&feature=youtu.be

It looks like I'll have enough flow just from the return pump and won't need the MP40s. 

I set up the QT tank Sunday. Going to pick up some cardinals and cories today.

Bump:


Coralbandit said:


> Very neat and clean!
> No ball/gate valves to even out returns to each side?


It looks like I'll be able to get away without having to add a valve to the return. Just from the feel of the output it seems to be the same on both sides.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

Looking sweet Jimbo. How does the hardscape look with water in it? A great aquascaper once said "Rocks shrink when you add water". Are they still at the visual scale you were looking for?


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

They seem to look about the same. They are a lot brighter / redder in the water with the lights on. I'll have to take some new pics.


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

You can definitely tell the difference in color on the rocks. First pic is before water.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

Those are going to contrast nicely with the green plants. Hope they don't get covered up too quickly.


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey I know you jimbo. Following this build as well. Coming along real nice. You're not too concerned about the sump gassing off all the CO2?


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

LOL, yeah...I saw one of your posts the other day and thought I know him too. I don't think it'll be too bad. The overflow from the main drain area over to the filter material is nice and smooth, no turbulence so hopefully it won't off gas too much.


----------



## Coralbandit (Feb 25, 2013)

jimbo662 said:


> LOL, yeah...I saw one of your posts the other day and thought I know him too. I don't think it'll be too bad. The overflow from the main drain area over to the filter material is nice and smooth, no turbulence so hopefully it won't off gas too much.


 That looked nice in video!roud:


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

very nice progress! such a great tank here - lookin forward to further updates


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

Coralbandit said:


> That looked nice in video!roud:


Thanks...I was crossing everything I had hoping that it was going to be level and the water would cascade over evenly. Next test will be to see how often I have to change / clean the filter material once plant stuff starts going down the drain.


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

First batch of cardinals out of QT and into the big tank. I'll be ordering two more batches of 15 over the next two weeks.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

^ cool! I am sure they will love their new huge home


----------



## Coralbandit (Feb 25, 2013)

jimbo662 said:


> First batch of cardinals out of QT and into the big tank. I'll be ordering two more batches of 15 over the next two weeks.


 Very nice!roud:
I have 50 on order for the next time I trade in my GBR!:icon_cool
Are you going to add rummies also???????
How can you not?


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

So far so good...they're swimming from one end to the other exploring.


Thanks. The only fish I've decided on so far other than the cardinals is albino cories (two in the QT tank and getting another 3 on the next order), a couple of angels, GBRs and probably a couple of apisto's of some type.


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

Quick update. I finished a couple of mods today. I added a valve on the return lines to reduce the flow a little. I was worried about it being too much for angels and the other day I noticed the cardinals seemed to be huddling in a corner most of the timie now. As soon as I started it back up and dialed it down a little the cardinals are now swimming around the entire tank. 

I picked up a couple of angels at one of the LFS's yesterday so once I get them into the tank I may adjust the flow a little more.

The tank temp has been rising a bit during the day so I decided to add some vent holes in the top of the hood and while I'm at it I might as well add a fan also. I found a little desk fan that would fit on the outside of the hood over the existing hole to blow air inside. I drilled a new hole on the end for the power cords to go through.

I removed the front grill and stand, added some spacers to raise it up a little because the hole was about 1/2" too small and the blades wouldn't fit inside.

It seems to be working great. I can fill air coming out of the hole at the far end of the hood. 

i decided to buy the BRS dual reactor for my CO2 reactor. That arrives on Monday so hopefully sometime this week that'll be up and running and ready for plants!


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm having a similar issue with temps rising during the day (lights running). Do you run the fan on a timer with the lights?


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

Freemananana said:


> I'm having a similar issue with temps rising during the day (lights running). Do you run the fan on a timer with the lights?


Got it hooked to my apex. It kicks on when water temp hits 80 and off when it gets back down to 79.5. I've got a fan blowing on the sump and programmed the same.


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

That simple apex program works perfect. I use the exact same one on the reef and it keeps temps between 79-80 pretty much all day every day. 

I'm interested in seeing how you'll fashion the BRS reactor into a co2 reactor. I'm not quite sure how that will work exactly. Is that done often? I have considered building a Grigg reactor to run inline with my canister filter, but honestly, if I don't have to build something that's a huge plus. I'd way rather buy something for cheap. Is that something that a mini reactor would be sufficient for? Or do you need the big dual? Downside is once it's used for that purpose, that's the only purpose it can be used for, and it would be a tough, resell, being that most of us dose so much copper into the planted tanks


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

bpb said:


> I'm interested in seeing how you'll fashion the BRS reactor into a co2 reactor. I'm not quite sure how that will work exactly. Is that done often? I have considered building a Grigg reactor to run inline with my canister filter, but honestly, if I don't have to build something that's a huge plus. I'd way rather buy something for cheap. Is that something that a mini reactor would be sufficient for? Or do you need the big dual? Downside is once it's used for that purpose, that's the only purpose it can be used for, and it would be a tough, resell, being that most of us dose so much copper into the planted tanks


It's basically a cerges reactor but two canisters connected for more contact time. I'll put the air tube from the co2 canister at the inlet for the reactor pump and put the reactor outlet at the inlet of the return pump. it had been suggested that I buy two pentek canisters that are 24" tall but I'd have to buy all the parts separately to connect everything. I went with the cheaper / easier route. :hihi:


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

jimbo662 said:


> Got it hooked to my apex. It kicks on when water temp hits 80 and off when it gets back down to 79.5. I've got a fan blowing on the sump and programmed the same.


 
:hihi: Wish I had tech like that. I'm back here in the stone age running on mechanical timers and mercury thermometers. Could you give me an idea of what your goal temp was and how hot you were getting without the fans? Also, how many fans are you running? They look to be USB driven fans (something I do have experience with actually). To me it sounds like you just have 1 fan and multiple vents with the air going in one and out the rest. At least that is my understanding from your post. I'd gladly take a visual representation (photos) if you don't mind posting them. 

Great work by the way, it really does look good.


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

Freemananana said:


> :hihi: Wish I had tech like that. I'm back here in the stone age running on mechanical timers and mercury thermometers. Could you give me an idea of what your goal temp was and how hot you were getting without the fans? Also, how many fans are you running? They look to be USB driven fans (something I do have experience with actually). To me it sounds like you just have 1 fan and multiple vents with the air going in one and out the rest. At least that is my understanding from your post. I'd gladly take a visual representation (photos) if you don't mind posting them.
> 
> Great work by the way, it really does look good.


Thanks. I also have a clip on fan on the sump. I saw the temp push above 80 the first day I ran the light on a full day. Trying to keep it around 79. Since I had no fish in it yet I just opened both sides of the hood which helped but still needed the clip on fan which I'd installed in the beginning. The small fan has the USB connection but came with an a/c adapter.


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

What made you put the fan on the sump? I have a sump also, so your reasoning may be something I just overlooked. I understand the rising temps, but why down there at all? For the equipment?


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

Freemananana said:


> What made you put the fan on the sump? I have a sump also, so your reasoning may be something I just overlooked. I understand the rising temps, but why down there at all? For the equipment?


Just blowing on the water to help with cooling.


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

@Freemananana: Fans help tremendously with driving temperatures down, especially if the ambient temps are low. Without intervention, one of my tanks will climb as high as 83-84 degrees, but a single 6" clip on fan blowing across the display tank water can drive it down to 77-78 degrees. Granted...since it's evaporative cooling, you can expect you'll need to top off alot more, but it works tremendously for temperature control, and you don't need a full out apex to do it. I believe you can purchase separate temperature controllers

@jimbo: I'm surprised that the BML lights alone are able to raise temperatures on such a large body of water, especially being that they give off their heat on top. Even at full tilt, my BML light is warm, dare I say hot, but I'm able to rest the softer side of my forearm/elbow right on it for any amount of time without having to recoil. I wouldn't imagine they'd add that much heat to the water body. Do you keep your apartment/house warm and toasty? I do know some people that even worry about LED heat because they keep their homes at 80 degrees all the time (I cannot imagine that, as I keep mine at 72)


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

I keep it at 76 during the day and it stays pretty consistent all day. I was a little surprised at the increase also and they do get pretty toasty to the touch.


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

Are you guys talking clip on fan like the ones people use instead of AC in the car? Cooling the water directly seems to be a good choice. I know my lighting is definitely hotter than the LEDs so I'll go with something in the canopy, similar to your build. 

I'm quite surprised that you have heat issues with your ambient temp and LEDs.


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

Here's the one I bought

http://www.target.com/p/room-essentials-clip-fan/-/A-14784669#prodSlot=medium_1_24&term=clip+on+fan


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

That's literally the exact same one I got from target as well. Works perfect. I only use one on my 90 gallon though, so bigger tanks with more temp problems may need more. I just have to watch it though because it gets coated in dust bunnies and salt creep (not as applicable here). Needs a good vaccuming once every 2 months or so, and it's obvious when I see the temps creeping up to 80, whereas if the fan is clean it keeps it no higher than 78.5. Works like a charm. I bought 2 of them a year ago, just in case one was destroyed quickly by the hot humid enviornment, but I'm still on the original one.


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

Very interesting! $30 here I come. I'll tell the wife we have to go to the store on her next day off and pick up a couple cheapo fans.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

when are you planting the tank?


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

andrewss said:


> when are you planting the tank?


I just got the dual reactor today that will be my co2 reactor so gotta get that set up this week. Hopefully will get some plants this weekend.


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

A couple of more updates. Got an EB8 installed on my apex and moved some plugs around. I've got to get to Lowe's to pick up some tubing that'll fit inside the reactor canisters so I can get the co2 going. 

Moved the angels this morning and as I suspected there was too much flow. After less than 5 min they found the back corner with no flow. Took three attempts to get the return pump dialed back enough that they seem to like it and are starting to explore their new home. I've got 15 harlequin rasbora's on order that'll be here tomorrow.


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

Outstanding. Where'd you pick up the angels from?


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

Got them at Niko's. He's got a supplier that's sending him great quality stuff. He also ordered several koi angles for me to look at tomorrow.


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

bpb said:


> I'm surprised that the BML lights alone are able to raise temperatures on such a large body of water, especially being that they give off their heat on top. Even at full tilt, my BML light is warm, dare I say hot, but I'm able to rest the softer side of my forearm/elbow right on it for any amount of time without having to recoil. I wouldn't imagine they'd add that much heat to the water body. Do you keep your apartment/house warm and toasty? I do know some people that even worry about LED heat because they keep their homes at 80 degrees all the time (I cannot imagine that, as I keep mine at 72)


 ​ Just a note on BML fixtures, and I suppose it applies to all LEDs, I attended a presentation in April given by Nick Klasse (co-founder of BML), and he did warn folks that heat is an LED’s number one enemy. It significantly decreases the lifespan of any LED. If fact, the cooler you keep fixtures the better. BML’s fixture housing is designed to draw heat away from the diodes like a heatsink, but you definitely want good air circulation and cool ambient temps where you keep the fixtures to help them stay cool.​


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

exv152 said:


> Just a note on BML fixtures, and I suppose it applies to all LEDs, I attended a presentation in April given by Nick Klasse (co-founder of BML), and he did warn folks that heat is an LED’s number one enemy. It significantly decreases the lifespan of any LED. If fact, the cooler you keep fixtures the better. BML’s fixture housing is designed to draw heat away from the diodes like a heatsink, but you definitely want good air circulation and cool ambient temps where you keep the fixtures to help them stay cool.​


They seem to be staying very cool now. I've got the hood fan programmed to turn on when the water temp hits 80. I'm wondering if I should set the fan to run on a schedule say like run 5 min every half hour or something like that.


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh i think we can all agree that heat kills LEDs. A heat sink is only effective if there is airflow to carry the heat away. Even with a fan blowing directly on them, they still get warm to the touch.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

good lookin angels! lookin forward to seeing some pix of the tank after you plant it


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

bpb said:


> Oh i think we can all agree that heat kills LEDs. A heat sink is only effective if there is airflow to carry the heat away. Even with a fan blowing directly on them, they still get warm to the touch.


 That's quite not quite true, a heatsink will still work, it will still draw heat away from the unit's critical components by virtue of its design alone. That's why heatsinks have a huge surface area, so they can draw heat away, no matter what the air flow or ambient temp is, it will still draw some heat away. Here is a quote from BML's website concerning closed canopies, for the OP...

"*Can I use these fixtures in a canopy?*
_Yes, but only if you have adequate air exchange. LEDs do not like heat, so you should never install them inside a closed canopy. You must have at least one side of the canopy open, and you must exchange the air in the canopy with air from outside the canopy. Small computer fans are useful for this application, as they are quiet and easily replaceable when they fail. Remember, a cooler LED fixture emits more light compared to a hotter LED fixture, and the cooler fixture will have a longer useful life. Hence, it is very important to properly vent your canopy.
Also, please make sure our lights will fit inside your canopy. Since the power cord enters through the end of the fixture, you need at least an extra 0.5” beyond the listed fixture length to ensure proper fit inside a canopy. For example, a 72” fixture needs a minimum of 72.5” "_http://www.buildmyled.com/faqs/


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

Finally making progress and getting to the end...sort of! Got my co2 hooked up and running. The dual BRS reactor seems to be doing a great job. You can barely see fine fine fine bubbles in it and I'm not seeing any bubble from the returns into the tank. I've got it running at about 1 bubble per second. I'll slowly increase it over the next couple of days. 

Picked up some plants so thought I'd take some pics while they still look good. I got a red tiger lotus, anubius, some crypts, dwarf sags and wisteria. I also picked up some celebes rainbows that are now in the QT tank.


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

Forgot the pics of the CO2 reactor.  You can see where the outflow feeds right into the return pump. I upped it to 2 bubbles / sec and still don't see any signs of micro bubbles flowing into the tank.


----------



## jagerlite (Dec 14, 2011)

First off, FANTASTIC job on the tank. Second, have you any noticed humidity build up in your apartment? Also was wondering if we could get a pic of the complete sump with media. I'm getting a 320 gallon this weekend and these have been concerns about upsizing to such a large tank.


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks. I've also got a 29g QT tank running and have noticed the humidity just slightly higher but with the hood it helps keep it down. I had this same tank in my previous house. I built it into the living room wall. The tank was sitting in the spare bedroom and was completely open. The humidity did get pretty bad so I got a dehumidifier. In that tank it was losing about 3-4 gals per day. With this set up I put about a gal every other day.

Here's a video that may show the sump a little better with the blue / white filter pad.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qu_mlsGhAhY


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

Well, I'm coming close to completing my stocking. Here's what I have so far:
2 angels
5 albino cories
3 albino bristlenose plecos
25ish cardinal tetras
15 harlequin rasboras
12 celebese rainbows
4 praecox rainbows

Planning to add several more of the praecox and possibly another type of rainbow and a pair of GBRs.

Should be getting an order of plants tomorrow or Sat and ferts any day now.


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

Do you plan on adding more plants? I like the stocking list. It is pretty inline with my personal stocking. Have you given thought to oto cats? They are cute little fellas and may help keep the place clean.


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

Here are the plants I ordered:
Staurogyne repens
christmas moss
Kleiner Prinz sword
Alternanthera reineckii roseafolia
Hygrophila pinnatifida
Downoi


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

Well, I've been dealing with cloudy water and today it seems to be finally clearing up...I hope for good! All the plants seem to be doing well. I discovered this morning my co2 tube had slipped out of the pump intake so it was just bubbling into the sump. I also noticed some algae starting to grow on they crypts and repens...wonder if that's due to the co2 issue.

Bump: Some fish pics...


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

Holy crap...these little suckers didn't waste any time. In the tank less than 3 days and I come home to find this! Not sure if they're fertilized or not...I don't see any white eggs.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

wow the tank is looking wonderful!


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks. The water is actually...finally clear today!!! And as expected I woke up to no eggs. Still debating on whether I should set my QT tank up again and try to catch the gold rams.


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

Jimbo, what kind of bubble count are you using on that cerges? My water volume is about half yours and I am almost at an uncountable stream on my ceramic diffuser just to keep the drop checker green, I'm afraid that would fill a cerges with air that would come right out the outlet long before it had time to diffuse?


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

yikes...hard to count...here's a video of the bubble counter

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48-8MN0mxvU

Here's the reactor. Sorry it's sideways. Canister on the right (bottom) is first and you can see all the tiny bubble. Canister on the left (top) you can barely see any and by the time it gets through and then through the return pump I don't see anything coming out of the return nozzles.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RHFnjlAHAo


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

That's a really cool looking bubble counter what is it? Do you have your co2 getting chopped up by an impeller before it enters your reactors?


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

Can't remember the brand. I picked it up at Aquadome. The reactor has a Cobalt MJ1200 pump that comes with it.


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

But Do you feed the co2 through the Maxijet impeller or just inject full bubbles ?


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

ah...inject through the maxijet.


----------



## Coralbandit (Feb 25, 2013)

Tank looks GREAT!
How about those rams!!!


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks.

I was surprised at the rams spawning after only 3 days. As I suspected the eggs were gone the next morning. A friend is really really pressuring me to set up the 29g tank again and move them into it. I'm still debating trying that.


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

bpb said:


> Jimbo, what kind of bubble count are you using on that cerges? My water volume is about half yours and I am almost at an uncountable stream on my ceramic diffuser just to keep the drop checker green, I'm afraid that would fill a cerges with air that would come right out the outlet long before it had time to diffuse?


I found the name, you can find it on Amazon.
*S.T. International Aquarium CO2 Bubble Counter with Check Valve*


----------



## Coralbandit (Feb 25, 2013)

jimbo662 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I was surprised at the rams spawning after only 3 days. As I suspected the eggs were gone the next morning. A friend is really really pressuring me to set up the 29g tank again and move them into it. I'm still debating trying that.


 Breeding rams is easy!!!!
A waste of time if that is all it is.
Raising rams is a challenge any bored experienced keeper should TRY!
Lights the fire like being a boy again!
Ask me how I know!
Even in a separate tank(a must) it is not all that easy.....
Definitely a fun play for the experienced and not easily frustrated beginner!


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

I don't know whether to thank you or curse you for the encouragement! :confused1:

I have raised several spawns of angels...ended up with 2 40 breeders and 2 55g tanks...that was a lot of work!


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

Finally took the time to get some vids of the tank.

Side 1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDRC_lVSLDg

Side 2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPVd1ijEpY8

Had a bad case of dark green algae on the sand but it's almost all gone finally.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2013)

Looking great, Jimbo--love that gentle swaying of the taller stems in the flow! Did you let the rams do their things...and if so, what was the outcome?


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks! It was apparent it was a one night stand...once the eggs were gone they pretty much ignored each other. Sunday before last I got up and found the female dead...got home from work the next afternoon and the male was dead. They'd showed no signs of being sick...just so frustrating / puzzling. I've got one blue ram left and it seems quite healthy / happy.


----------



## Coralbandit (Feb 25, 2013)

jimbo662 said:


> Thanks! It was apparent it was a one night stand...once the eggs were gone they pretty much ignored each other. Sunday before last I got up and found the female dead...got home from work the next afternoon and the male was dead. They'd showed no signs of being sick...just so frustrating / puzzling. I've got one blue ram left and it seems quite healthy / happy.


 Keeping more then one pair is tough business even in a tank as large as yours.
Rams are not the easiest fish to keep on top of that.
If you decide you want rams again get them from a local breeder if you have any or Yunite.
http://www.germanbluerams.com/
I add to my stock every year from Yunite and everything about there fish and service is quality.
I sell also but only match yunites prices so I try not to compete or take business from them.

Your tank looks GREAT!


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

Wow, wish I'd known about that site. I ended up buying a pair of blue and gold last weekend. So far so good. If anything does happen to these I may try those!


----------



## Coralbandit (Feb 25, 2013)

Sorry I was so late!
Spending more time a more fish orientated site lately.
Good luck with your new stock!


----------



## reddhawkk (Dec 28, 2011)

Great tank, excellent thread! Just noticed this while perusing different threads researching sumps.


----------

